# Suckers...



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

Good people. How come I can see the trout in front of me, know they are in the hole, but pull out sucker after sucker? What do I need to tweek? Thanks in advance.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I had my first run in with a sucker sunday. I hooked a nice steel and he broke off about 20 seconds in. Retied and went at the same hole, got a bunch of nibbles and my bobber was going under, about 5 minutes of this I finally landed a 6" jerk. I mean sucker. lol Prob not much we can do, but not sure im just starting out.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

If you can see them.....they're probably spawning. If they are spawning, they probably aren't interested in eating. It's like someone throwing you a sandwich in the middle of the deed. You might not be so interested right then and there. 

I catch many more fish from areas that can't be seen into. I know it's hard to walk past the fish that stick out like a sore thumb, but give it a shot. focus on areas that are a little deeper with a broken surface.

The fish that seem to feed best are typically "fresh" runners or post spawn fish that have done the deed and seek a sandwich.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Speak for yourself I love sandwiches during the deed 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Speak for yourself I love sandwiches during the deed


lol!


As far as the steel, like I tell my bud, if you're standing there staring at that fish,
whaddya think he's doing?

Trout are probably looking up at you going, "Um,no. You're like the third fisherman today."


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Was the 6" sucker a sucker or a creek chub lol 

And I agree 100% about targeting deeper holding water and fishing pools where fish are holding where you cannot see them but 
You believe fish don't feed when you actually can see them? Lol


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Is the infamous Lake Erie sucker run over? I haven't been on the bigger water lately due to bad timing and high water on my part, but I did fish a trib of a trib on Sunday and managed one sucker.....but who knows it could have been a resident fish.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe it was a chub lol i googled the sucker and that isnt what i caught. It was a more normal looking little guy with really white lips

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> As far as the steel, like I tell my bud, if you're standing there staring at that fish,
> ...


lol that's pretty good. - throw that bait in front of that fish though one too many times & get that pissed off reaction strike out of em! I like to throw an inline spinner in their face when they're up spawning. Does pretty well on some reaction strikes on pure anger. Once I get my kick, I move on the end of the run & fish the deep drop off hole stacked with steel chowin down on eggs Rollin by.


----------

